# Killing Cladophora with Higher Temperature?



## marky1991 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi, I'm currently trying to eliminate cladophora from my aquarium, so today I was looking up the highest temperature that cladophora can survive in, because I was baking my driftwood. I found this: http://www.springerlink.com/content/j318222r71082186/.

It says that cladophora can only survive up to 25- 30 degrees celsius. Thats only 77 - 86 degrees fahrenheit. So, could someone kill cladophora by raising the temperature of the aquarium to 86 degrees? Unfortunately, my fish (black-lace tetra and a cory cat) can't survive the highest of these temperatures, so the fish would still have to be removed, but this way, if it works, no one would have to resort to more drastic methods, or pick out the cladophora bit by bit in hopes of eliminating it eventually.

Has anyone ever tried to eliminate cladophora by raising the temperature of your aquarium? Do you guys think that this could possibly work? It seems too easy, and no one online says anything about killing it this way, so I'm just wondering if there is any reason why it wouldn't work. I wish I had tried it, but I didn't think of it until after I had already started treating my aquarium.

Thank you.


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

I think that it might kill the cladophora, but also (some) of your plants.
The only thing that worked for me are caridina multidentata (amano shrimp), I had cladophora in my mosses, imposible to remove by hand, shrimp did a wonderfull job. However: remove the shrimp and the cladophora comes back in no-time.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

i use amano or other shrimps too. it worked fo me.


----------

